# Nastassja Kinski



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2009)

Hat nicht einer ein Vid aus dem Tatort Die Reifeprüfung mit Nastassja Kinski


----------



## General (22 Aug. 2009)

Rolli ein Request erstellt man erst ab 3900 Beiträgen rofl2rofl2

Da wird sich doch bestimmt etwas machen lassen, wenn das einer liest :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2009)

Hast du heute deinen witzigen Tag ,blupper


----------



## General (23 Aug. 2009)

Kleiner Tipp rolli der Film läuft heute um 21.40 Uhr auf 3Sat


----------

